# What HD stations are left?



## RobR7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Any other HD channels that are out there that we haven't gotten yet? I find it hard to believe that E* would prematurely turn most of the HDs into "lite" versions, so I hope that this means they intend to keep aggressively adding more HD channels. Here's the ones I can think of...

INHD
INHD2
MTVHD
PBS
YESHD

(I particularly would like to know if there is any chance YESHD and E* will make nice... heck, dump NTGHD (cwap anyway) as a premium and replace it with YESHD)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wealth HD
Outdoor Channel 2 HD
Cinemax HD
The Movie Channel HD

Among various RSN HD feeds


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Ya know what I noticed IS NOT in HD Lite?

The HD Demo channel....... Go figure.


----------



## zdman (May 26, 2006)

RobR7 said:


> (I particularly would like to know if there is any chance YESHD and E* will make nice... heck, dump NTGHD (cwap anyway) as a premium and replace it with YESHD)


I have no idea what YES is, but no way I would swap it for NTGHD. NTGHD is one of my wifes favorite channels (allong with HGTVHD and FOODHD). As long as the wife is enjoying the HD TV, it is much easier for me to justify buying more electronic goodies like my Dish 622 PVR.

Also, I get PBS in HD. It is my local PBS channel. I assume you are looking for a national PBS feed?


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

How about getting all the locals for each market broadcast in HD?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

A & E HD just started this month and, I think, it would be a good addition.

YES HD is a regional sports station. Hopefully DISH will add it and a lot of other HD regional sport channels (most of the FOX sports net channels are available in HD) soon.

There are at least half a dozen other SD "cable" channels that are considering going HD in the not too distance (2007, 2008) future. Some of them don't want to invest in HD equipment until they have a carriage deal with the satellite and cable vendors so it sort of a catch 22 situation.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

No way I would swap NTGHD for ANY other channel. We watch way more of it these days than DiscoveyHD. This is a top notch channel for sure. They have a great depth of shows such as the "Seconds from Disaster" series to The Dog Whisperer to The Hunt for Zarqawi, Inside 9/11 to Sturgis: Hell on Wheels. I could go on and on. This is really one of the best HD channels we have at the moment. Almost every night something new is on.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Steve H said:


> How about getting all the locals for each market broadcast in HD?


Here Here!


----------



## SMinHD (Jun 9, 2006)

ibglowin said:


> No way I would swap NTGHD for ANY other channel. We watch way more of it these days than DiscoveyHD. This is a top notch channel for sure. They have a great depth of shows such as the "Seconds from Disaster" series to The Dog Whisperer to The Hunt for Zarqawi, Inside 9/11 to Sturgis: Hell on Wheels. I could go on and on. This is really one of the best HD channels we have at the moment. Almost every night something new is on.


I got the message after about 2 episodes that I need to be the "Pack Leader" on Dog Whisperer. Not much more to see there. I was unimpressed with how little HD content they have.


----------



## philhu (Jun 19, 2006)

RobR7 said:


> Any other HD channels that are out there that we haven't gotten yet? I find it hard to believe that E* would prematurely turn most of the HDs into "lite" versions, so I hope that this means they intend to keep aggressively adding more HD channels. Here's the ones I can think of...
> 
> INHD
> INHD2
> ...


INHD2 is going away. It was announced. No new content, and just being used as a filler now. Too many cable companies do not have the room for 2 of them anymore.


----------



## RobR7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Local PBS in HD? Really? Why not in the NYC area? A national feed would be nice... but I'll settle for a local feed.

So is INHD the one that is rumored to be next? I can't get enough...


----------



## RobR7 (Jan 23, 2006)

BTW - YES is the NY Yankees station... I miss it so.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It would be nice if YES had both home and away games in HD, instead of just home, and I wouldn't mind if they showed some classic games in HD.


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

Of those channels, these are the ones that interest me aside from my Indy locals:

INHD
MTVHD
Cinemax HD
The Movie Channel HD
A&E HD
Outdoor Channel 2 HD


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

FLIX HD exists

Of everything that's been said in this thread, I would be interested in -

A&E HD
MTV HD
InHD

Cinemax and FLIX HD are just the repeat channels for HBO and STARZ. If I didn't watch it this month on HBO or STARZ, I'm not going to watch it next month on Cinemax or FLIX.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Sky Sports HD, but I doubt they can bring that over.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd love to see SiFi and USA in HD. I watch most of the off season shows on those channels and it would be great to get them in HD. My local OTA PBS has four feeds on its broadcast and two of them are in HD.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

wingnut1 said:


> I'd love to see SiFi and USA in HD. I watch most of the off season shows on those channels and it would be great to get them in HD. My local OTA PBS has four feeds on its broadcast and two of them are in HD.


Agree about SiFi (here in Denver FOX OTA rebroadcasts old stargate sg1 and atlantis in HD lite, and Universal via E* replays Battlestar Galactica in HD as well as other off season offerings from like USA. Sure would be nice to see them in regular season as it was when SHOW used to broadcast Stargate.


----------



## Loren (Apr 15, 2006)

Thursday's NYTimes had a disdainful review of The New Dick Cavett Show on TMC, and it said "..... in high def, no less."

That's news to me. Anybody heard this?


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

How about Playboy HD & Spice HD


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Great, a promising thread turns into yet another "what I'd like to see in HD" thread.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

sNEIRBO said:


> Cinemax and FLIX HD are just the repeat channels for HBO and STARZ. If I didn't watch it this month on HBO or STARZ, I'm not going to watch it next month on Cinemax or FLIX.


Flix is part of showtime and usually shows older stuff


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

A&EHD would be great.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Cinemax premieres new movies first before HBO sometimes. In addition, they're scheduled to have all six Star Wars movies in HD beginning in November. There's no indication that they'll show up on HBO eventually or not....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

All things Cinemax eventually show up on HBO, except some of the "skin" flicks that they show at 2am. I would be very surprised if the Star Wars movies didn't show up on HBO a few months later.


----------

